# Extreme raw Feeders



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It is my 11 year old son's idea for a new reality show! I sent him to the basement yesterday to get a tray of chicken legs out for me. Although is 3/4 full I told him that it was getting too empty and it was time to get more meat. Then I said I was joking and that I needed to empty it more for all the deer I want to get this hunting season. He rolled his eyes at me and said I needed to be on tv show for exterme raw feeders!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, that would be great! I think a scene with someone stopping to pick up roadkill and getting all excited about it would be a hit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can see it now: 'The Real Housewives of Raw Feeding'.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! That would be awsome! Talk about getting some good publicity for feeding raw. Or, people may just think "wow, I would never be one of those crazy raw feeding people. They are nuts." IDK, but I like the idea. 

I was cutting some pork ribs over the weekend and Kirby said "I didn't know someone could be so obsessed with raw meat." I just said "most raw feeders are. We get excited over road kill." LOL. Kirby just looked at me an left the room. He must think his mom is losing her mind. BWAAAAAA!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol that would be funny! Valentines day special, dogs eating hearts


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm so in!!

My freezers are full and I keep thinking I don't have a lot of variety.
Then again when I moved I wasn't able to organize cause my brother just threw the meat in.

Anyway... When I see kijiji listings for free meat I get excited!
Oh! I saw a fresh coyote roadkill this morning and thought....hmmm can the boys eat coyote?


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

They could but I wouldn't want to, I'd feel really nasty carving up a coyote for my dog! Too similar...

I would love this, it would be a fantastic way to get the word out about raw feeding and I bet networks would totally go for it because it's so out there! They could get experienced raw feeders to cover the basics and talk about supplements and stuff and then they could take pics of my freezer that has no room for human food right now LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I'm so in!!
> 
> My freezers are full and I keep thinking I don't have a lot of variety.
> Then again when I moved I wasn't able to organize cause my brother just threw the meat in.
> ...


Most raw feeders don't feed carnivores to carnivores. Sort of an unwritten rule.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. Don't feed coyote. Besides the coyote being a wild cousin (would you eat YOUR cousin?) the coyotes could be carrying some nasty things like rabies. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Aren't all carnivores a no-no? I think a read a thread on here a while ago where someone had scored some bear meat and was wondering if they could feed that.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Most raw feeders don't feed carnivores to carnivores. Sort of an unwritten rule.


Lol... I see I understand. It was just a thought... I don't think I have the guts to pick up roadkill


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a great idea lol I would definitely watch this show lol Oh Kat it is so hard for me to find beef heart  My guys loooove that so much but I cannot find it anymore in my area.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think carnivores should eat carnivores lol


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, in the wild they do, but fortunately this isn't the wild and we humans have the foresight to realize that carnivorous animals can make our dogs ill.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Lol, that would be great! I think a scene with someone stopping to pick up roadkill and getting all excited about it would be a hit.


Oh the scene of us grabbing that deer would have been great! We drove by, I had to justify my case to Drew by telling him that he could buy all the dog food from now on if we didn't pick up the deer :biggrin:. Flipped around, scoped it out, frantically threw it in the bed of the truck and then drove away cracking up laughing! :tongue:

OH and then the dirt bike fell over on top of the deer in the bed of the truck and we had a moment of "I hope it didn't pop!"


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

you would have me with my hubby rolling his eyes and me packing the baby up saying "today we go get free meat from craiglist" and packing them in the car, pull over at a gas station like we are doing some kinda drug deal and get free meat....then a few weeks later I checking my phone messages and find out that I had a hit for some deer and see this sad look on my face that I am sure they don't have it anymore (I am actually ganna check if they do, and if not I am ganna post again on craigslist)


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

How about my thoughtful look when I'm considering buying an extra freezer to go in my four room house, just for meat? LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

only road kill ive found so far are damn *****!! blah 

my scene would be me arm deep in a trash bag of grocery store throw-outs squeeling in delight when i pull out a beef spine... LOVE gettin those beef spines!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow where do you get grocery store throw outs??


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My dream would be another hurricane. But, our house did not get damaged in the slightest. But, the power is off (except to our place of course) and all the neighbours are throwing thawed meat at me from their rapidly defrosting freezers. Believe you me, there'd be a lot of fillet steaks, whole fish, ribs and chicken in that lot.
Oh well, you're allowed to dream I guess.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys would freak....once when my sister and I were "dumpster diving" (we did that for fun when we were bored lol) we came up a laaaarge dumpster behind the Superfresh in the winter. It was filled to the brim with meat, every kind of meat you could think of. I have no idea why they tossed it and it was all very cold and partially frozen....I thought about taking some for my dogs but I had no idea why it was tossed so I erred on the side of caution and left it all there (I am talking about 1000 lbs of meat) I still think about it lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have pulled a Sproket "roadkill...very FRESH roadkill" LOL

My scene would be me butchering a deer by myself because while Hubby was kind enough to come pick up the deer at 5:30 am BEFORE work, he had to go to work leaving me alone with a whole deer having never done it before. OR i COULD BE IN A SCENE hunting deer (or rabbits) strictly for my dogs. 

Where do I sign up? LOL. They can pay me in meat.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They would have to throw in a scene where I am covered in blood elbow deep digging into a bag of deer scraps from the processor during deer season. Wayne even looks at me and shakes his head. Last year he laughed and said "never in my life did I ever imagine I would have a wife who loves digging around in deer carcasses. I know what to get you for Christmas". LOL!


----------

